# delamination



## snapsels (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone know of a strong arm techinique for getting the idiots at Fleetwod to fix a 3 year old tradition that the side has delaminated? High end coach in the Tradition original owner. Insurance company says manufacturer defect, Lazy Dayz Where bought says to bad so sad out of warranty. Looks Like the little man gets to pay again.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: delamination

Call a lawyer?  Sounds like a typical Fleetwood and dealership response.  To bad Toyota and Honda don't make Class A Motorhomes.  The competition might just change some attitudes.

There was an article in Good Sam Highways Magazine this month concerning the same problem.  That person contacted Action Line for help so that may be an avenue for  you to try also.  Don't remember the response and don't have the magazine anymore.  But I think they said something about injecting some glue behind the laminate although it doesn't always work.  

Unfortunately, the little man always seems to pay in todays climate of protecting the corporate bottom line.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: delamination

Have you checked your warranty.  Seems to me that my warranty covered the coach structure for a longer period of time than the chassis.  My wife has the motorhome visiting grandkids so don't have the warranty book with me.  I would read all the fine print.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 27, 2006)

RE: delamination

I think the Action Line at Good Sam "Highways" or "MotorHome" is probably your best bet.


----------



## turnipbwc (Aug 27, 2006)

RE: delamination

snapsels,
Walk softly and carry a big stick......
I never liked Lazy Days because they never put the prices in their ads of the RV's they are trying to sell. Now I have another reason not to like them.   :laugh:


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: delamination

It depends on what caused the delam.  If it was caused by a water leak of any kind neither the manufacturer or the dealer is resposible.  If it is caused by a bad glue job or bad glue then you can usually get the manufacturer to pay.  I have found that 90% of delamination on rigs I work on is caused by water.  The other 10% is caused by desert heat.  In the desert heat cases, Fleetwood relented and paid for the repairs as long as it was in the first 3 years(back when Fleetwood warranty was just 1 year).  However when it comes to water damage they will not pay.   As you take the siding off its real easy to tell.  If its water, the luann underneath will be what is delaminating not the glue between the panels and the fiberglass.  Since keeping your rig sealed is considered owner maintainace, the damage from water is your fault(read your warrant carefully).


----------



## Kirk (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: delamination

snapsels
In reading your post, I don't see anything about having made contact with Fleetwood? That is where I would go because I have known several cases where Fleetwood has paid for repairs, even after the warranty was out. They would very likely want you to bring it to the factory but after three years I would consider that to be reasonable.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: delamination

Kirk, that is why I suggested he look at his warranty.  I don't have my books here right now, but I think the warranty on the structure of the coach is longer than 3 years.  I got to thinking about this problem today while I was mowing greens at the golf course.  Time to think.  What can you do about a situation like that?  Would you have to take it some place where they do fiberglass walls?  You wouldn't want to just patch it because that would show.  Is there anything else you could use in the place of the delaminated fiberglass.  There is a sheet metal shop close to my house and I had them make covers for the rear corners of my motorhome.  I made a turn into a gas station once and the right rear corner hit a concrete barrier and scuffed the fiberglass.  Rather than patch I covered it with diamond plate aluminum and did both corners.  Could you take the delaminated side off and replace it with something that could be painted?  Like sheet aluminum that is thick enough to not wave?  How hard is it to fix this problem?

I guess I would contact Fleetwood too.  And that may include a letter to their director of customer relations.  You should have a plate on the motorhome that tells you exactly the point of assembly and you should be able to find some names on the Fleetwood website.  Although it never did me anygood and I wrote a very long letter.



Good luck.


----------

